# PPI Precision Power Art Series eval



## JayGold (May 12, 2010)

I'm looking at purchasing the following (2) A600.2 amps from a friend. Both are working condition and power up perfectly.

Please provide me any feedback you may have regarding the internals.

From what I have been told, both have been used but not abused.

Amp #1:










Amp #2:










This one seems to have a smaller or missing capacitor jacket, the smallest cap in the row below the transformer.

Another angle:










*Other than this and excessive heat sink compound, what do you think?*


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

R171, bottom left... closer/clearer pic needed.


----------



## JayGold (May 12, 2010)

audiogodz1 said:


> R171, bottom left... closer/clearer pic needed.


I saw your other post looking for this, I'd be glad to help you out.

Here ya go:


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmmm still can't tell. Can you tell me the color bands? 

In the meantime I've finally had time to look at the amps and the large blue objects on the right should be straight on all the art amps, not sideways. Check the legs to make sure they are soldered well and not stretched or anything. 

The cards are at an angle, that is by design. (correctly at an angle) They do that so they don't touch the amps back when it is screwed on, so don't try and straighten them vertical.


----------



## JayGold (May 12, 2010)

audiogodz1 said:


> Hmmm still can't tell. Can you tell me the color bands?


Without the amp in front of me it's difficult to tell if the band color is black or maroon.


----------



## JayGold (May 12, 2010)

audiogodz1 said:


> In the meantime I've finally had time to look at the amps and the large blue objects on the right should be straight on all the art amps, not sideways. Check the legs to make sure they are soldered well and not stretched or anything.
> 
> The cards are at an angle, that is by design. (correctly at an angle) They do that so they don't touch the amps back when it is screwed on, so don't try and straighten them vertical.


Check!

What about the transistors, is this glazing normal?


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

PPSSSHHHH that's not much gel. Wanna see some gel take a look at the Art's I have in my gallery  

audiogodz1 Gallery - Amp Guts

There's a 600, 600.2, 404.2, 204, and 100 in there all in 10.3 megapixel resolution. It's from the backing of the amp.


----------



## JayGold (May 12, 2010)

audiogodz1 said:


> PPSSSHHHH that's not much gel. Wanna see some gel take a look at the Art's I have in my gallery
> 
> audiogodz1 Gallery - Amp Guts
> 
> There's a 600, 600.2, 404.2, 204, and 100 in there all in 10.3 megapixel resolution. It's from the backing of the amp.


Your A404.2 is caked...why do they use soooo much white heatsink compound, doesn't it interfere with transferring heat away from the transistors and FET's?

In addition, the last pic I posted I was asking specifically about the shiny gel like substance on the black part of the transistor.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Heak sink compound's purpose is to conduct heat.

Every amp in my gallery is loaded with the gel as I am showing you.


----------



## JayGold (May 12, 2010)

audiogodz1 said:


> Heak sink compound's purpose is to conduct heat.
> 
> Every amp in my gallery is loaded with the gel as I am showing you.


Gotcha.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Man these Art amps were built well!!!! No wonder they have a Cult Following...


----------



## lucasa.miller (Apr 28, 2008)

How much are you paying for the amps?


----------



## JayGold (May 12, 2010)

lucasa.miller said:


> How much are you paying for the amps?


I'm getting them from a friend, so not only is there a discount but he's throwing in some other vintage items as well...can you say Sony CDX-C90


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

JayGold said:


> I'm getting them from a friend, so not only is there a discount but he's throwing in some other vintage items as well...can you say Sony CDX-C90


I wouldn't brag just yet about the C90. I had one of those in my 1996 Thunderbird and I left it in the car when I traded it in along with a POS Rockford Fosgate 4.6x. I had the "no eject" curse with the CD player, 6 hours away from home. IIRC, it was sent off 2 or 3 times in the short period I owned it, all for the "no eject" issue.


----------



## JayGold (May 12, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> I wouldn't brag just yet about the C90. I had one of those in my 1996 Thunderbird and I left it in the car when I traded it in along with a POS Rockford Fosgate 4.6x. I had the "no eject" curse with the CD player, 6 hours away from home. IIRC, it was sent off 2 or 3 times in the short period I owned it, all for the "no eject" issue.


Not braggin one bit, just surprised that he would just throw in that unit and also a 10-disc CD changer (model unknown yet) including any other car audio bits he may have lying around his place. If anything I'll sell the C90 for parts which could net me a couple hundred against the purchase of the amps.


----------



## lucasa.miller (Apr 28, 2008)

A600.2's go for around $230 on Ebay as long as the outside is in pretty good shape and is has the plugs.


----------



## JayGold (May 12, 2010)

lucasa.miller said:


> A600.2's go for around $230 on Ebay as long as the outside is in pretty good shape and is has the plugs.


I've been keeping an eye on Egay for PPI amps as well. 
I'm getting a sweet deal, he doesn't have a car anymore so he's just looking to unload em...only issue is the shipping from CA to IL:worried:

Knowing the history of these amps helps in the sale as they were first purchased by a close friend of mine (I was with him at the car audio shop back in the 90's when he took possession of em) and used to power his Dyn's and JL subs. He moved on to home audio and sold them to this guy in CA, who took good care of them too (he works in silicone valley as an IT tech)...so all in all I'm pretty confident they are solid foundations.


----------



## AudioDave (May 30, 2010)

Look like mine - mine are also .2s which is the power supply upgrade.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

ChrisB said:


> I wouldn't brag just yet about the C90. I had one of those in my 1996 Thunderbird and I left it in the car when I traded it in along with a POS Rockford Fosgate 4.6x. I had the "no eject" curse with the CD player, 6 hours away from home. IIRC, it was sent off 2 or 3 times in the short period I owned it, all for the "no eject" issue.



I never had the eject problem with any of my c90's just couldnt read the damn thing..


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

audiogodz1 said:


> Hmmm still can't tell. Can you tell me the color bands?


That's a zero-ohm "jumper" resistor.


----------



## Bom (Jul 5, 2007)

For Art series, from what I have seen, PPI use excessive compound like what you saw in pictures. You amps seem ok IMO. 

Pic #6 looks a bit strange for me but I can't remember part no. of them. 

From your pictures, they are US version.

Very good amp. Good luck!


----------

